# WLAN Probleme - häufige Lag Spikes machen zocken unmöglich!



## Sasuu (22. Mai 2016)

*WLAN Probleme - häufige Lag Spikes machen zocken unmöglich!*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich habe dieses Problem nun schon seit langer Zeit, wenn ich mich recht erinnere erst seitdem Betriebssystem Upgrade auf Windows 10. Folgendes konnte ich feststellen:

Mein Ping schießt in regelmäßigen Abständen für etwa 5 bis 10 Sekunden extrem in die Höhe und erreicht Werte von bis zu 1500ms. Bei einigen Spielen wird sogar dadurch die Verbindung unterbrochen. Bei League of Legends kann ich in dieser Zeit nichts machen. Diese Laggs kommen in unterschiedlichen Regelmäßigkeiten immer wieder. Meistens etwa alle 5 bis 10 Minuten, manchmal aber auch viel öfter (jede 1-2 Minuten).

Was habe ich bislang dagegen unternommen?
Ich dachte zu anfang, dass diese Probleme vom WLAN Stick TP-Link TL-WN722N, USB 2.0 verursacht werden, da dieser keine Kompatibilität zu Windows 10 hat. Diesen habe ich dann gegen den TP-Link Archer T4U AC1200, USB 3.0 ausgetauscht, die Probleme blieben allerdings trotzdem bestehen. Ich habe Treiber neu installiert, alle möglichen USB Ports von meinem Rechner ausprobiert, aber alles ohne Ergebnis. Da unser Vertrag bei OSNATEL ausgelaufen ist, haben wir vor kurzem wieder zurück nach Unity Media gewechselt, in der Hoffnung, dass der Provider das Problem war. Seit 2 Tagen nutze ich nun die Verbindung über Unity Media und musste feststellen, dass ich immernoch diese Probleme habe. Ich kann mir einfach nicht erklären was all das verursacht und hoffe, dass ihr vielleicht neue Anhaltspunkte habt, was ich vielleicht mal ausprobieren sollte.

Wenn noch etwas unklar ist, gerne nachfragen. Ich bin über jegliche Hilfe sehr dankbar, zocken ist derzeit echt unertragbar.

Schöne Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Combi (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WLAN Probleme - häufige Lag Spikes machen zocken unmöglich!*

angabe und bezeichnung des routers der hinter dem modem hängt,wäre hilfreich.
und wie ist die quali des empfangs,wieviel mbit kommen bei dir an?
upnp,verteilung des speeds bei lan/wlan?
priorisiert?
und deine hardware config...


----------



## Sasuu (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WLAN Probleme - häufige Lag Spikes machen zocken unmöglich!*



Combi schrieb:


> angabe und bezeichnung des routers der hinter dem modem hängt,wäre hilfreich.


Es handelt sich dabei um so eine All-in-One Box von Unity Media, wo bereits der Router integriert ist: Samsung SMT-G7401/XEN



Combi schrieb:


> und wie ist die quali des empfangs,wieviel mbit kommen bei dir an?


Der Empfang ist Exzellent, ich habe immer volle Balken. Es kommen über WLAN von unserer 120Mbit Leitung noch etwa 40Mbit bei mir an: http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/7nzbFw3tsr7wYwsT1605.png



Combi schrieb:


> upnp,verteilung des speeds bei lan/wlan?


Ich weiß nicht was mit UPNP gemeint ist. Lan kann ich derzeit leider nicht testen, aber die Geschwindigkeit ist ja ausreichend und nicht das Problem, eher die Stabilität der Verbindung oder nicht?



Combi schrieb:


> priorisiert?


Wenn damit gemeint ist, ob ich meinen Rechner im Router als oberste Priorität gesetzt habe: Nein, ich habe noch garkeine Konfigurationen vorgenommen, da alles erst am Freitag angekommen ist.



Combi schrieb:


> und deine hardware config...


Intel Core i7 4790 4x 3.60GHz
Asus Z97-Pro Gamer
16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400
4096MB Asus GeForce GTX 970 Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
480GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5"
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
be quiet! Silent Base 800 gedämmt Midi Tower
TP-Link Archer T4U AC1200, USB 3.0

Ich hoffe das beantwortet soweit alles wichtige... Könnte ich sonst vielleicht mal eine neue Partition anlegen und Windows 7 installieren und schauen ob es da besser läuft?
Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Hilfe


----------



## Sasuu (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WLAN Probleme - häufige Lag Spikes machen zocken unmöglich!*

Gibt es da sonst irgendwelche Tools, die du empfehlen könntest um das Ganze mal zu monitoren?


----------



## Sasuu (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WLAN Probleme - häufige Lag Spikes machen zocken unmöglich!*

Ich habe gerade in der Routereinstellung gesehen, dass ich UPnP aktivieren kann, da es bislang deaktiviert war... sollte ich das tun?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WLAN Probleme - häufige Lag Spikes machen zocken unmöglich!*

Hi Sasuu,

meines Wissens nach ist UPnP eine reine Firewall-Einstellung, die von sich aus Anfragen von dir Zuhause ins Internet verwaltet. Ports etc. per Hand freigeben entfällt damit. In manchen Routern wird jedoch die Empfehlung ausgesprochen, diese Option höchstens zu Testzwecken einzuschalten, da es sich in gewisser Weise um ein Sicherheitsfeature handelt. Also: Testen ja, dauerhaft eingeschaltet lassen vielleicht nicht 

Grüße


----------



## Sasuu (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WLAN Probleme - häufige Lag Spikes machen zocken unmöglich!*

Hi Wannseesprinter,

danke für die Erklärung. Hat denn sonst niemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann? Bin echt ratlos und das Internet treibt mich so echt in den Wahnsinn :O

Grüße


----------

